# Rock Art



## wogelsby (Jun 30, 2017)

Rock Art.
"One With The Rock" "Making Love With the Universe"
Would much prefer to be naked, but our Nat'l Parks discourage that.

Mesa Verde National Park, Colorado, USA﻿
 :sentimental: :love_heart:


----------



## wogelsby (Jun 30, 2017)

More Communing with nature.  I am the Rock.. The Rock is me... 

 
:sentimental::love_heart:﻿


----------



## Trade (Jun 30, 2017)

Who wears a long sleeve white dress shirt buttoned all the way up to the top when communing with nature?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2017)

wogelsby said:


> Would much prefer to be naked, but our Nat'l Parks discourage that.



Thank God for our National Parks, never appreciated all their rules and regulations before. layful:  :magnify:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 30, 2017)

Rock art by my son in law


----------



## Falcon (Jun 30, 2017)

Warri.  Beautiful !   Ask your SIL  if she dates.   Just asking.


----------

